# Vintage 1980 SCHWINN Bicyle Deluxe CRUISER 1980 Chicago U.S.A. MINT COND.



## tomsjack (Jun 8, 2022)

Vintage 1980 SCHWINN Bicyle Deluxe CRUISER 1980 Chicago U.S.A. MINT COND. On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/363846626320?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm so confused. 🥺

BUILT IN DECEMBER OF 1980 CHICAGO
26 INCH WHEELS
REAR RACK IS PERFECT (Pletscher brand Made In Switzerland aluminum)

BICYCLE  IS ORIGINAL ASIDE OF LIGHTS AND DIGI MPH
with Spring loaded "Messenger" brand seat

*$980 Cash* ON PICKUP ONLY
NO SHIPPING .


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2022)

Vintage 1980 SCHWINN Bicyle Deluxe CRUISER 1980 Chicago U.S.A. MINT COND.​


 1 watched in last 24 hours

Condition:Confuzzled Gts58🤪

Price: US $2,500.00

Best Offer:





Research is key!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 9, 2022)

In my book, Once a collectible is used in any way, allowing exceptions for storage or manufacture defects then at best, once played with or signs of wear, highest grade is  Near Mint and that include NOS, it ain't new unless it's Never been mounted, played with, used etc., unless it is still NEW.. Nice bike and condition too but, will never be mint. And I'd bet this Cruiser is an 81 too. Plus, a tough color especially matched seat to go.

However, Mint vs Near mint: That's what the excitement was/is all about on the two Schwinn 24"Down Cruisers that sold this week. One was just fresh from box, even with a few scratches from storage and came with box, Mint and the other still in the box MINT!! Both  are Investment quality which can not compare to this proposed sale. Use it and loose it because: Mint is only so, once.


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 9, 2022)

This  eBay listing Sold for $900.00 + $340.00 shipping.
Good money for a Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 15, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> This  eBay listing Sold for $900.00 + $340.00 shipping.
> Good money for a Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser.




I am not sure why anyone in their right mind would pay that for shipping? Prices have gone up a bit recently, but the average price to ship a Cruiser is in the $150 range!


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 16, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> This  eBay listing Sold for $900.00 + $340.00 shipping.
> Good money for a Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser.



Holy smokes! $340.00 shipping!! Gasp!! Choke!!! Where did it ship to... Australia??!!


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 16, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I have a very interesting story to tell about the sale of those 2 - 24" Cruisers you mentioned. I will make the post about it in the very near future!!!!!











						Sold - NOS Schwinn from the 80s | Archive (sold)
					

Hello we have here a NOS Schwinn from 1980 from my friends collection . Please feel feel free to ask for more pics or info . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy Also wanted to say comes with original box




					thecabe.com
				



Here's the SOLD post for the 24" Schwinn Cruisers, I too am interested in the story.


----------

